# Ivory's egg update



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivory and storm my whiteface pair have 5 fertile eggs and i am baffled cause 3rd egg isn't suppose to hatch till friday and its chirping today at 15 days old! So i am wondering if this is rare someone asked me if possibly she layed it sooner than i thought and i said no! So i have a soon to be chick already


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This happened to me with my three clutches this year (all except Cinnamon's clutch) the babies started chirping at 15 days and hatched around day 17 or 18, so you may get like three at once!


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I live in Toronto. My cockatiels usually hatch around day 17 or 18. But the books usually said around day 19-21. So I'm confused too. LOL


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Most of my babies hatch at 17 days.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine was all at 17 days except the 1st one 18 days but i had to assist


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yay i have a white fuzzy he/she looks healthy parents haven't fed it yet but it is still drying. Can't wait to see what i get


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats, was this from egg1 or egg3?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the little fuzzy! Why no pictures yet? LOL.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Its egg 3! Egg 1 is infertile and egg 2 they shattered. i am concerned bout 2 eggs as they have dents but do have chicks inside i am hoping parents are not pecking eggs! they have been good so far feeding baby and incubating but freak when i open box so i am leaving them alone right now thats why i ain't taking pictures yet


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Next time they breed get them used to you first. This actually calmed my hen down and she was pretty wild. She'll let us pet her in the box now, she doesn't mind. She only gets upset if I remove her to check on chicks.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are a tame pair i can hold both they are just typically aggressive in the box but baby is well fed and healthy looking but all rest of eggs have dents!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK well that's pretty common with a tame pair...the biggest problem with hand tame birds being used as breeders is that they're not afraid of your hands so they will jump at you when you open then box and sometimes this can cause them to land on the eggs or babies. Conditioning still helps, Cinnamon doesn't jump at me anymore, now she just stares at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

ok i will try those tips next time they breed


----------



## Keeko_R (Jun 28, 2011)

Awh this sounds exciting!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Heres My Little Cottonball 1*

This is my first wf chick ever as i have had other chicks but never wf so i am excited and am keeping 1 for future breeding their is still 4 eggs to hatch and 2 eggs were layed same day so i call them my twin eggs and both are starting to hatch so i will have 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh cute little white fuzzy. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have 2 chirping eggs so i will have 2 more cotton balls and i am excited!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So cute and adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have another baby and i had to assist it this morning as it made no attempt to further hatch but it looks healthy and i think is a cinnamon of some sort as it has the bruised eye look!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol aww congrats


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks i am excited can't wait to see what they are


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

im still waiting to see what 2 are on mine


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

yea looks like your dumpling is a male was that the wf that looked like a female?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No Dumpling's a girl...incomplete pearls. I think Lindsey meant her babies, she has five babies right now lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea i mean my babies lol sorry luckys and cookies lol

ha ha dumpling is a girl


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea i know you mean bout your babies but in your profile picture it looked like dumpling is a male but i guess not


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sad News I Believe I Have A DIS Because he starting pipping thursday and i never heard chirping from that egg so i believe he was to weak to hatch but other 2 chicks are healthy and 2 eggs due to hatch in a few days.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry  good luck with the others


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well i found out that that so looking pip mark might just be a crack as ivory and storm have cracked 2 of the other eggs so their may have not hatched yet and i believe i saw alittle movement in egg so there is some hope i will give it another week as it should of hatched by now since its the 4th egg and egg 3 and 5 have hatched. egg 2 and 1 were infertile, then i have 6 and 7 suppose to hatch this week


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Some update pictures*







Storm protecting the chicks and eggs the 1 egg is chirping its egg 6 and no sign with the 4th egg i think it didn't make it  it should of hatched and it hasn't yet. Then the other 2 chicks thing 1 and thing 2 haha couldn't get other pic to load i will try later


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had to assist mine as it was trapped so im glad i saved its life


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea i assisted a chick
I have 1 hatching right now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww exciting


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok Good News And Bad News bad news is that ivory had 1 Dead In shell And 1 chick didn't make it today parents kicked it aside so it died and it was the last 1 that hatched last night and the yolk was sticking out and it never went back in so parents rejected it but good news is 1st chick opened his eyes and hissing and is a wf pied and they are doing good so i have 3 chicks oldest is 9 days old, 6 days old and 2 days old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww what a cute little pic


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks looks like the other 3 are doing good not sure if i will have time to handfeed this time as i will be starting a fulltime job soon so i will just handtame this time i am still debating as i will be working at a vet so it maynot be big deal to bring them with me


----------

